# Wild flies are back outside



## CosbyArt (Mar 16, 2016)

Well it seems my fly trap has been busy catching flies already, without me even adding anything to it since I put it up for the winter.  I went to go check if it is good shape for this year too, and I found a couple dozen flies already trapped inside - it was a pleasant surprise.

I transferred them to my bottle to feed to my mantids, after I added some new fly bait too (so it'll keep trapping more flies). My two adult mantids weren't for sure what to do with the flies as they never had any yet. I'm not sure if they were scared or turned off by them, but so far neither has ate one. Of course they did have a cricket dinner last night so they may not be hungry.

Anyone else been busy catching flies yet? I'm glad to see spring is nearly here.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 17, 2016)

That moment when you forget some places don't have wild flies year long.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah here in Indiana they have just started to appear, I imagine in Florida though that is funny.


----------



## Osfigueroajr (Mar 19, 2016)

So how is a fly trap made?


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 19, 2016)

Osfigueroajr said:


> So how is a fly trap made?


By using the guide in the above link, or this link here.


----------



## Osfigueroajr (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh, I guess I missed the link the first time.  Very informative and great instructions.  Thank you.


----------



## drotski (Mar 20, 2016)

I am not expecting flies or any other insects for at least another month. Plant growth should start around the same time.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 20, 2016)

Osfigueroajr said:


> Oh, I guess I missed the link the first time.  Very informative and great instructions.  Thank you.


No Problem, and your welcome. I'm glad you found it useful too, they are a great way to get flies for sure. Depending on the bait used, and long as it isn't raining, I found each fly trap can get a few hundred flies per day if I remove the flies at noon and again before sunset.  



drotski said:


> I am not expecting flies or any other insects for at least another month. Plant growth should start around the same time.


Amazing what a difference in just a small amount of being further south does for Indiana compared to Maine. Hopefully it'll arrive for you soon.  

So far here there are plenty of bees (wasps, bumble bees, and yellow jackets), some flies, and spiders have returned too - not much else yet. Lilies and irises are growing good and there are some blooms. Dogwood trees are starting to show blooms too, but everything else hasn't done much yet. Of course the grass is about due for the first cutting... the vain of warm weather. Still got some crazy nights of cold left I guess though, as it's going to be 29 F tonight - the first official day of spring too.


----------



## intheabyss (Mar 22, 2016)

Cool! I haven't seen any insects outside, but I'm keen to give this a try. So, what do you think if I used a 2L soda bottle, base cut off, with cut out sides and big mesh windows (so it resembles your diagram, but with the original bottle neck and cap on top), and then the cone of another soda bottle stuck up inside? I don't have any mesh, but I have some old pantyhose that I thought I'd try, and also try to make the cone insert removable so I can more easily add the bait.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 23, 2016)

intheabyss, your trap should work fine.  Its still a bit cool in Columbus, but give it a few more weeks.  You'll get more insects than you bargained for.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 23, 2016)

intheabyss said:


> Cool! I haven't seen any insects outside, but I'm keen to give this a try. So, what do you think if I used a 2L soda bottle, base cut off, with cut out sides and big mesh windows (so it resembles your diagram, but with the original bottle neck and cap on top), and then the cone of another soda bottle stuck up inside? I don't have any mesh, but I have some old pantyhose that I thought I'd try, and also try to make the cone insert removable so I can more easily add the bait.


Sounds like a improvement to my 2-liter trap, and should work fine. I think it is the sides that prevented mine from working very well (likely preventing the bait odor from attracting flies). Best of luck with getting fly feeders, it's great to know they are there with no shipping.

Indeed it is cooling back off lately again though. Plants are still growing here, but the flies have dwindled down to about 6 or so a day in my trap (near freezing nights). Hopefully it will turn back around in a week or two for the rest of the year.


----------

